

Y Combinator results - mjmclaren

Wondering if anyone received any results from the incubation program. Or when will the results be given. Thanks.
======
mikeurbanski
This was a strange application cycle for us. I've applied in the past and my
analytics (Google/Bit.ly) and logs have always lit up as the app was under
reviewed.

This time. Nothing. Not a single click on our links or view of our video...

Which is strange because we have a great team, a live site (with an audience
nearing 75k/month), income, and had an acquisition offer just a few months
ago.

Maybe I missed something... Our strongest app didn't appear to be reviewed.

Did anyone else _not_ see any hits from YC on their application's analytics?

~~~
Robby2012
Same on me, on last cycle we had our demo and vid visited although we had a
very early and poor prototype, now we've been working really hard for months
on it and we have a really awesome product, but no visits this time.

We even bought a server on USA so they had a low ping and did a tour on our
demo. It's really hard to be working so much time on it and haven't had it
even visited.

~~~
therentnest
Interesting story I guess....3 hrs before deadline I received an email saying
that they don't typically accept anyone without a video and that I needed to
submit one, so I just did one of myself bc if such short notice and half my
team was outta town. It only got viewed 3 times....so we shall see. GL
GUYS/GALS!!!

------
keiferski
Fun reading for the anxious:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4791876> (last batch)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848202> (last year)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3179780> (1.5 years ago)

As already stated, expect an email around 8pm EST (5pm PST)

------
JT123
Whether you get shortlisted or not you will be pitching to lot of investor and
using <http://www.9slides.com>, you can create very effective investor decks.

Use coupon code ycw13 to get full year worth of professional tier service.

Good luck!!

~~~
JamesPursey
That's awesome - thanks!

------
LucasCollecchia
Well, regardless of the results, I've had a lot of fun with the entire
adventure. I've seen our offering come together from a few whiteboard
scribbles to a functioning site which I use daily.

I've learned a lot in the process, too, and I'm grateful to have been
introduced to a lot of amazing people throughout the process. I know the
skills I've picked up along the way are going to help me regardless of
acceptance, so the opportunity to participate is the icing on an already
delicious cake.

I hope everyone else has had a similar positive experience. Hopefully I'll see
many of you in California over the summer!

~~~
bridgeyman
Ours came together to become a few whiteboard scribbles (users draw in our
app).

------
tdoochin
Think there is any accuracy to this? Many people have already been notified of
their acceptance to YC. Is it a fair assumption to assume those who have not
heard prior to 8:00 tonight will also receive the same rejection email? If
not, why have some heard earlier than others (Besides submitting applications
earlier)?

~~~
bruceb
You know who people have been notified today?

Not a good sign. All that praying to the FSM and nothing happens! I am
beginning to think he is not real...

------
bruceb
Last time this turned in to a long thread. Mixpanel gave away basic membership
to those who received rejection emails.

------
bobsil1
Rejected for being too old (I'm guessing) ;) 5 video views.

We're getting tons of downloads + press, so no sweat. Check out Arro,
<http://arroapp.com>. Shows you which product to get by analyzing millions of
ratings online.

~~~
shai_salhov
Looks great. Let me know when available for Android shai@scoutti.com Good luck

~~~
bobsil1
Thanks! Made a note to shoot you an email when it's out.

------
rayanaadam
Just viewed my analytics for my pitch. 4 views and estimated minuted watched
were 2. The wait is killing. Since I'm located in England, I think I may stay
up all night just to make sure I don't miss the call - if there ever is one.

------
sscgod
Declined! We'll work harder and prove them wrong. Come check out our
application at <http://parlayz.com/> . Hope to see you guys soon in the bay
area.

------
rom_freiman
I guess the results will be published soon.

Meanwhile, take a look at www.scoutti.com and join the growing community.

Good luck to everybody.

P.S Our video was viewed 3 time. Lucky number? :)

~~~
srikanthsiva
nice idea!

~~~
shai_salhov
Thanks! Good luck for all teams. It might be nice if in the meantime more
teams would share their ideas/projects - it would be interesting to see what
you've been working on.

Com'on, don't be shy ;)

~~~
srikanthsiva
Here is mine: www.FeedJive.com

~~~
shai_salhov
Nice. What's the manufacturing costs of every button? I liked the gallery
example better - much more interesting because you have much more things to
like/dislike (it's not as binary as a cafe). Could also be used for IKEA style
stores. Good luck!

~~~
srikanthsiva
Thanks. In China, we can get the device to cost less than $7. Yes museums and
art galleries is where it works great.

~~~
shai_salhov
Didn't make the cut. The process has thought one thing or two about how to
pitch our project better... Hopefully to catch you, and the rest, on a
different occasion. Good luck to you all.

------
OnyeaboAduba
I was really anxious up until a week and and half ago then I accepted the fact
that statiscally and pratically the chances of me getting in are laughable but
fingers crossed anyway

------
5hredder
Oh, so at least we get a rejection e-mail if we don't get through right?

EDIT: So apparently, they do. Looking forward to that e-mail tonight. All the
best to everyone.

~~~
therentnest
you mean WHEN you get in! Cheers!

------
dzink
First time applicant. Waiting to hear back as well. We'll keep going and we're
in the bay area regardless this summer, so maybe I'll meet some of you guys
there.

~~~
heuyieCapyon
Are you interested in meeting up in the bay area this summer? We will be there
anyway too.

~~~
dzink
Definitely!

~~~
heuyieCapyon
All right, shoot us an email. I have just added my email address to my
profile.

------
bruceb
Considering there are a few thousand people waiting for the results I am
surprised there are not more comments on this post.

~~~
ellyjonez
I personally was trying to play it cool

------
5hredder
Just got the e-mail, didn't make it through (didn't have high hopes anyway).
Congrats to the teams that got the interview!

------
musicrooms
I live in Europa and it's already been a long day waiting due to the time
difference ;) _keeping fingers crossed_

------
hiddenstage
How many times was your pitch video viewed?

~~~
musicrooms
Just checked: 1 view, playback duration 19 sec. That doesn't sound very
promising. _Fingers crossed tighter_

~~~
5hredder
How do you check how many times your video was viewed and the playback time?
Sorry...still new to this whole thing.

~~~
soneca
My video is on Youtube, so is quite easy. Using the google account I uploaded
the video, I go to my video and click on "analytics". It is not listed, so any
views are either from me or YC. But you also can dig deeper and see where your
video is been saw from, mine analytics show that my video as once saw through
a "ycombinator.com" player.

~~~
5hredder
Ah yes, of course. Thanks, completely forgot about the YouTube analytics.

------
jamesmcbennett
Goodluck everyone! Almost there!

Being in London, this is like staying up late to watch the superbowl! :)

------
gajda
Got my mail, the "bad one". But at all rejected: stop at nothing!

------
blaklites
Rejected, from Bangladesh. Our video got viewed 9 times :p

------
JamesPursey
emails are coming through guys! Sadly Sorted didn't get through this time!
Good luck to everybody else, have a great time!

------
hiddenstage
Last time emails went out around 8:15pm EST.

~~~
mriolfi
Waiting here too...

~~~
srikanthsiva
been checking my spam folder too :)

~~~
5hredder
That makes two of us. All the best!

------
bruceb
Anyone get an interview?

------
JamesPursey
Good luck everybody.

------
inokon
Good luck guys.

------
srikanthsiva
rejected and dejected

------
ellyjonez
DENIED

